

Two Star Trek nerds talk with a woman - that never works, even for chatbots - zeratul
http://sheepridge.pandorabots.com/pandora/talk?botid=cdb9acd6de345aa2

======
zeratul
I had to re-submitted this post. But in the original post there was a comment
by amatus:

    
    
       "I started with telling Spock "xyzzy" and they quickly all    
       started wishing each other "Merry Christmas". I only let
       the loop continue until I could stop laughing."

